# ZOOLANDER NO. 2: THE MAGNUM EDITION hits the catwalk on Blu-ray Combo Pack May 24th, Digital HD May 3rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> BEN STILLER, OWEN WILSON, PENÉLOPE CRUZ, KRISTEN WIIG AND WILL FERRELL STAR IN THE OUTRAGEOUS COMEDY
> 
> 
> *ZOOLANDER
> ...


----------

